# Pentax K10D locking up on me



## jnkinney (Nov 25, 2008)

I purchased a Pentax K10D about a year and a half ago.  Worked fine for me until late April of this year.  At that time, it began to freeze intermittently for no rhyme or reason.  I could take the batteries out and reset it, then take X number of pictures (anywhere from 3 to 50 in some cases) and then it would freeze.  Sent it in to Pentax since it was still under manufacturers warranty.  Pentax sent it back to me and it appeared to work just fine...until this last week.  My wife and I were vacationing in Florida, and it began to do the same thing.  Froze on me right as I was taking a picture of the Cape Canaveral Lighthouse, which is nearly impossible to get to.  I have a Circuit City extended warranty that I purchased and am getting ready to send it back to them for work.  My concern is that it's going to keep doing this.  Plus, if it happens to work fine for those x number of pics, as it will do from time to time, for United Camera (where the work is to be done on it) will they do anything at all?  When it works right, it does everything I need.  But if it's going to freeze at any given moment for whatever reason, it's of no use to me.  Have any of you had a problem along these lines and if so, how did you remedy it?  Thank you for any advice you can give.


----------



## usayit (Nov 25, 2008)

You paid for the extended warranty which is suppose to relieve you of any concerns.... I would just go to the store and have them work on it on warranty... again.  

Also.. are you formating the card in a computer or in the camera?  Have you tried another set of batteries and media card?


----------



## jnkinney (Nov 25, 2008)

You're right on that one.  I'm sending it in tomorrow.  I got my fed ex box today.  Circuit City makes you call a helpline.  They won't take it in-store.  Then they try to diagnose over the phone.  I told him I'd had the problem before and had done all the little things to try and fix it.  We still went thru those.  I know it's his job, but frustrating nonetheless.  It's going fed ex to United Camera, who apparently does the warranty work for Circuit City (at least on the Pentax K10).  Problem is supposed to be diagnosed and fixed in ten working days, or camera is replaced. Honestly, I'm really hoping they determine it can't be fixed and I get a new camera that works - that's part of the waranty I purchased.  I know it's not likely, but I'd like to have a camera I can depend on.

As far as changing the battery and trying a new card.  Yes to both.  When I format the card, I use the camera.  Thanks for your response.


----------



## jnkinney (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, guess what? Got my K10 back from warranty work yesterday and it promptly locked up again this morning. Same thing as before. I called Circuit City's "helpline" and got semi belligerent with the technician...I realize it's not his fault, however this has happened twice before and being nice did NOTHING to fix the situation. He was as helpful as he could be, and overall very polite. After reviewing United Camera's warranty work, he said it looked as if they could not duplicate the problem. I loved hearing that, because I wrote them a note telling them exactly what was happening and if they could not duplicate it to please call me. They didn't. They cleaned it and supposedly repaired the MCU(?) My main concern is that I've got a semi expensive camera that I can't depend on. The tech informed me that under Circuit City's warranty I have to send it in to them THREE times within a year. If it happens a fourth time, they don't require me to send it for repair - they're supposed to replace it. 
Because Pentax "fixed" it the first time under the manufacturers warranty, way back in May, that time doesn't count. I'm frustrated to say the least.


----------



## usayit (Dec 5, 2008)

OUCH! Sorry to hear that.

Have you tried a different lens?  did you send the lens in with the camera for repair?

I remember a looooonnnnggg time ago, there was some sort of Canon changed something in their autofocus communications between the lens and body.  I tried a friend's EF lens on my newer EOS body and it locked up.   My body had to go in for a repair and my friend's non-Canon EF lens had to go in for an update.  Just a thought....  maybe it doesn't happen on another lens which would point to the lens not the camera body.


----------



## jnkinney (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, i sent the lens in with the camera both times.  And I've changed the memory card.  My biggest concern is that this will happen a couple more times, then they'll replace the camera...but they don't carry the K10, or K20 at this point in time.  Feeling a little stuck right now!!


----------



## usayit (Dec 6, 2008)

have you tried posting on pentaxforums? more users there to tap into.


----------



## jbushee (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd say if you have had it in for multiple repairs, and it's still not fixed, you should fight for a replacement.  It's a lemon


----------

